# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  IndorCAD

## ***mist***

Нужен эмулятор ключей для программы IndorCAD Road 7. Используется ключ USB HASP HL. Сам ключ есть, куплен, но только на 1 машину. Пробовал эмуляторы хаспа для 1с - не работают.

----------

